# 2015 Table R302.1(1) footnote b



## Francis Vineyard (May 27, 2015)

How does this exception work or apply by not having a gable vent?


----------



## JBI (May 27, 2015)

Without the gable vent there is one less place for the fire to spread to neighboring buildings?


----------



## steveray (May 27, 2015)

Doesn't make alot of sense to me....is it supposed to be soffit vents?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 27, 2015)

I don't know!  Should it have said unvented?


----------



## steveray (May 27, 2015)

Vinyl soffit is an excellent substitute for 1hr construction...


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jun 8, 2015)

Low side roof venting combined with ridge vent.

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Jun 8, 2015)

I was taught to never put an eave vent over a window.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jun 8, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> I was taught to never put an eave vent over a window.


That seems very difficult, considering the random location with windows, aligning with the regularity of vent placement.

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Jun 8, 2015)

There is no set pattern required for eave vents that I am aware of.  If you lose a few here and there what's the big deal?  Just add a few somewhere else.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jun 9, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> There is no set pattern required for eave vents that I am aware of.  If you lose a few here and there what's the big deal?  Just add a few somewhere else.


Kinda like with your thing, no vents over windows, mine has always been 3 blocks, a vent...3 and 1. Who knows where it came from.

Brent.


----------



## JBI (Jun 9, 2015)

Rules of thumb. There are some good ones out there, and some bad ones...


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 3, 2017)

Clarification from the 2018 IRC changes "eave" with the following:

b. The fire-resistance rating shall be permitted to be reduced to 0 hours on the underside of the rake overhang where gable vent openings are not installed.


----------

